# Bottles that I've dug in the five years in the hobby.



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

Thought I would post some of my favorite bottles that I have personally dug hear in Maine.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

pic2


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

pic3


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

thought this was a better pic of the ubrella ink


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

pic4


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

pic5


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

pic6


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

One last pic, I thought this little guy was crude enough to post


----------



## Inkspot (Mar 23, 2011)

I have never dug anything as good as one of those items pictured.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are all top shelf!...The stoddard blacking bottle is great...(They're all great) Some real nice inks too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 23, 2011)

The Woods were into everything werent they?

 THe Rupture cure is a good one.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as I can tell the Nathan Woods Co. was into everything. I broke my string of three yrs running of at least one open pontil ink a year, but I think this year should be different. I've new spots lined up to search and a renewed vigor about digging again.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 24, 2011)

Those are some sweet finds Jon, its a good year to get the streak going again.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing quite like finding it on your own. This would make a great topic on its own The best bottles personally rescued by diggers and divers. NICE FINDS      Kevin


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

I appreciate the gracious gestures but unfortunately im not Kevin. But most of these were found in the water only the Geometric ink was found on land, so I guess i would say look to the waters edge.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought I would also include some more that I found that I determined to keep ini my collection. First up  Geo. P Indian Bitters


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

Rev T Hill's Vegetable Remedy OP From West Watervile Maine a scarce maine bottle


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

Mrs. H.E. Wilson's Hair Dressing Manchester Nh. OP


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

And lastly a sandwich glass Salt Shaker OP


----------



## Wangan (Mar 25, 2011)

Jon,his name is Kevin,he was just signing his post.You have some real nice glass there.I bet not a one was found Bangor north.Ill be looking to see more from you in the future.


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW what a bunch of great finds. I need to find an older dump to dig in!!!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello MainMtnDigger,  Thanks for showing your bottles.  They are all exceptionally nice.examples of great old glass work.  I was most impressed with the Sandwich Salt.  But the inks are outstanding - What a Hobby!!  RED Matthews


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

oh I'm sorry I read that when I just got back from my third shift job I must have been out of it, i do that some times. Yea none of them where from Bangor north I'm here in the western Mtns and thats where most of them came from.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice stuff! I would love to see a movie of a diver finding bottles at the bottom of a lake/ocean/river do you do movies? I know the equipment is probably expensive.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

Your right the equipment is expensive but i was able to take a few shots with an underwater camera. This picture is of one spot in a stream that consistently had dump material there and is from one of the many house that dumped in this area. the other picture is of the potery just in the water at another area on the same river.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

pic 2


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 25, 2011)

I had to bunch them together to properly search and they kept getting in the way.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful bottles, MaineMtDigger!  I was wondering the same thing as Rick concerning the diving vids/pics.  Looks like a lot of fun and very rewarding.  Keep up the great posts!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: MaineMtnDigger
> 
> pic 2


 
 I think my heart would skip a couple beats if I saw these just laying there, in front of me! 

 Oops, didn't realize those were the ones you took out of the water.  Still pretty incredible, though.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 26, 2011)

Love those inks!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 27, 2011)

well knock me out! beautiful bottles.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 27, 2011)

I know I dont have pics on this but the area where the stoneware is pictured on the bank of the stream, under water for about 150 ft the entire floor of the stream is littered with glass from anout three or four house that dumped there for over 150 yrs. Unfortunately the town crew dug out the part of the steep embankment that would have held a sizeable dump that flowed into the river and reinforced with bolders. But I was able to still find stuff in the water.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow great inks great bottles for that fact .Thanks for the show.
   bill


----------



## sandchip (Mar 29, 2011)

Great finds!  Wow.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice work,makes it all worth the time spent.Thanks for sharing the photos.Great looking bottles congratulations and best of luck in your future dives and digs.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 16, 2011)

what a find !!  WOW ....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  MaineMtnDigger
> 
> Your right the equipment is expensive but i was able to take a few shots with an underwater camera. This picture is of one spot in a stream that consistently had dump material there and is from one of the many house that dumped in this area. the other picture is of the potery just in the water at another area on the same river.


 

 Thay must have liked that dumping spot,why pollute the whole lake []  cool pic


----------

